# Driving on the Interstate!



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Hopefully I don't sound crazy, but I used to hate driving on the interstate. Now I have to do it often, but someone's always riding with me. So, tomorrow I am challenging myself to go at it alone. Interesting, huh?!!! :um


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

mshopeful said:


> Hopefully I don't sound crazy, but I used to hate driving on the interstate. Now I have to do it often, but someone's always riding with me. So, tomorrow I am challenging myself to go at it alone. Interesting, huh?!!! :um


Don't feel bad... I hate taking the highway unless I absolutely have to.

Good luck on your solo trip!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

I Did It, Leppardess! 
Here's how it went: Going went great because I left early this morning to dodge traffic, but coming back I almost caught lunchtime traffic. My heart was pounding, but I made it home. :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great job!!!!!! I know how hectic highways can be since I'm taking it to and from work during rush hour.


----------



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Ardrum. :thanks


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Driving on the Interstate!*



mshopeful said:


> I Did It, Leppardess!
> Here's how it went: Going went great because I left early this morning to dodge traffic, but coming back I almost caught lunchtime traffic. My heart was pounding, but I made it home. :boogie


 Sorry I was late getting back to this thread :squeeze

Good job!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie I hate traffic too so you're seriously not alone :hug Be proud of yourself, you did something that you were afraid to do and you did it anyway


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good job MS!! Highways are dicey sometimes. They take a while to get the hang of.


----------

